

Attention poker playing hackers - treme

I'm a wannabe on hN.  
I have zero technical chops, just grand ideas.  Frankly I'm quite sick of the status quo.<p>my offer: as an ex-professional poker player with near 7 figures in life time winnings, I will trade you poker guidance for programming mentorship/guidance.  I'm also currently the "business guy" on a small niche product company, and you can be the judge of my business decisions I'll be open to you with.  You can bounce your ideas with me. I DO believe the startup blood runs in me.<p>Please be candid with me how much I can bother you, so I don't get out of line.<p>If you are still here, drop me a line at mrebel14@gmail.com
if not, a vote up would be appreciated.  do it for Karma :)
thanks<p>-Eric
======
coryl
I went from knowing virtually nothing to being able to write Objective-C and
having my apps in the app store in the last 6 months. It was hard and took a
lot of time, but its possible.

There are enough resources out there for you to get started on your own. You
can make those first steps before trying to find a mentor, and it will be way
more efficient if you're at a stage where you understand and can communicate
the basics. So just go ahead and get started and see where that takes you
before finding a mentor. Good luck!

------
Peroni
Chances are, you're US based but if European assistance is an option then I
sincerely suggest you check out <http://startuppoker.co.uk/>

There are a large number of talented developers who are keen poker fans within
the UK and Ireland and I'm sure quite a few would jump at the chance to have a
chat with you.

